# I can't get my tank to cycle!!



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I moved across country with my piranhas in my signature. I had to set up the tank without cycling properly because I had no choice. I tried bio-spira twice and I can't get any nitrite or nitrate to apprear. All I have is super high levels of ammonia which are out of control. Daily 30 - 50% Water changes aren't helping, it just goes back up the next day. I cut down on feeding to every third day, which is raising up aggression levels in the tank, because they are used to being fed daily. I've been here almost a month and no sign of nitrite or and anything. I have 3 magnum biowheels on my 350's and a emp 400. I've been using to prime to neutralize the ammonia, but they are still breathing heavy and itching. I gotta do something quick!! I'm burned out on water changes and I don't want to lose any fish. Comments please.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try to find some established media and put it in your filter, otherwise throw some salt in the tank, and wait it out since you have the prime in the tank already.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Brace said:


> I've been using to prime to neutralize the ammonia, but they are still breathing heavy and itching. I gotta do something quick!! I'm burned out on water changes and I don't want to lose any fish. Comments please.


If you use prime and kill off all the amonia, do daily water changes, and THEN put in Bio what is that bio suppose to use to grow on and convert the Amonia to Nitrite? If that's what your doing then any beneficial bacteria in the tank will just die and your be back where you started with plan old tap water. that will buy you a couple of days until the amonia comes back and with no living bacterial to convert it your seeing the spikes again. You need to find some live plants, from a LFS and if possible get somoene to help you out with a few cycled sponges, some bio media, or a bio wheel. Right now it sounds like you have no benefical bacteria living in the tank at all and until you get some your gonna be in trouble. Bio spira does work, but it will take at least a week and if your using amonia remover and doing water changes your just pouring your Bio down the drane. Where are you located? You need to find a member here who can help you ASAP!! I hope your fish make it.

Good luck.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

you need to find some filter media out of a tank that has been running and is cycled and put them into yours. if you post where you are located and maybe a member will be close enough to help you out.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

ben2957 said:


> you need to find some filter media out of a tank that has been running and is cycled and put them into yours. if you post where you are located and maybe a member will be close enough to help you out.


I'm in the bay area, can anyone help with some media?! I just added 180 gallons worth of Bio-Spira a few hours ago. I'm not gonna do any water changes for awhile. I'm just gonna add a ammo-lock and see if I can get some bacteria to start. We'll see, the fish seem to be doing fine. I just don't want to tend to my tank everyday. I used to only check my water twice a week and do a water change once a week. This is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry i'm not in the bay area, but I know there are a lot of good LFS that can help you out by allowing you to buy cycled spong from one of their established tanks. Just go in let them know your trying to cycle your tank quickly and need a spong to help it along. They usually charge $3-4 the same cost of a new one, but that bacteria in the sponge will be priceless!


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

LGHT said:


> Sorry i'm not in the bay area, but I know there are a lot of good LFS that can help you out by allowing you to buy cycled spong from one of their established tanks. Just go in let them know your trying to cycle your tank quickly and need a spong to help it along. They usually charge $3-4 the same cost of a new one, but that bacteria in the sponge will be priceless!


I finally got it figured out!!!!!








My tank is starting to cycle. I did get a established sponge from a LFS for free!!! Gotta big them up for that!
My main problem was my pH dropped to low and I forget to check it. The first week or two it was at 7 to 7.5.
Then it dropped to like 5. All the bacteria went dormant. I used buffer to get it back up to 7 and with the combo of the established media, I finally have a nitrite level reading and my ammonia is dropping. I'm just glad that I have something to work with. Now I can at least manage the nitrite with water changes and it will cycle in time. Man, this was a headache and a huge waste of money when all I needed to do was get my pH up. It just slipped my mind, but I guess you gotta learn by error.


----------

